# Seasoning my Chargriller



## ridgerunner (Apr 15, 2008)

I am seasoning my new CGSP (in fact I have a chimney of lump about ready to go).  Is soybean oil alright to use for this purpose?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Apr 15, 2008)

I do not see why not. Most use veg. oil but I think you should be fine!!!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 15, 2008)

yup that will do fine-beats 10w40


----------



## reddog (Apr 16, 2008)

I seasoned my Bar b chef with lard and pam with veggie oil. Ran the heat to 350 for a few hrs.


----------



## ridgerunner (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.  I ended up using canola oil cooking spray.  I got a little too carried away with the lump.  I had one chimney going in the sfb and then I added another to the main chamber.  Before I knew it, the temp was probably pushing 325-350 (I think the manual says not to go above 400).  So I shut everything down, and the temp finally got below 300.  I used an after market thermometer.  I had my wife pick it up for me at Wally World today.  It was $15.  I tested it in boiling water and it measured at about 200 deg F.  Not perfect, but after doing some searching, I discovered pickins around here to be pretty slim for grill mounted thermometers.


----------

